# Should I have plants?



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Should I put plants in my Spilo's tank? I would like some decor but an area for swimming+eating. Should I just put plants in the corners, all over, or none at all?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

errm well ther is a chance your plants will get distroyed or batterd where ever you put them but hardy plants do well (do not buy expencive or red plants as it is ovios you could be dishing out lots of money)
cheap and hardey include

cryptocorne
java fern (best)
microsorium
amazon sword
dwarf sword
annubis
vallis

hope this helped


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

beware that when you get java fern there is another plant often sold as it and looks very similiar...cannot remember name right now ... but it breaks up very easiily and makes a mess in the tank ....
and I would at least try some plants


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree, go live!
Adding live plants is actually good for your water quality, since they convert CO2 into oxygen.

I have succes with anubias and java fern and some other thick-leaved plants (my natts never touch them), but when I tried vallisneria, it was mowed down in a week, and amazon swords all died because of the dimmed light.
I planted larger plants against or near the back wall, smaller ones in front of them, and no plants at all in front of the tank for swimming space.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You can go live but with my caribe the just tore them up so I just use fake plants. The will help with the quality of the water.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I agree, go live!
> Adding live plants is actually good for your water quality, since they convert CO2 into oxygen.


my science is not brilliant, but dont plants take oxygen from the tank during dark hours?
and produce it in light hours?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know, but I heard similar stuff before, so you could be right... I makes sense, though, because photosynthesis is 'triggered' by light.
Anyone knows the answer to this?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I still reccomend live plants though!
they are attractive and create hiding places.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes, you are correct. At night plants consume O2 and release CO2, this is also when they do most of their growing. I offset the added CO2 at night by injecting small amounts of air via my powerhead. It's not essential I do this but hey better safe than sorry. If you have lots of plants and fish you'll want to think about something like that in all likelyhood.

Should you get plants? Well that depends on you. They do add extra maintenance, but IMO there is a quality they add that even the best fake plants can't. There's also the personal satisfaction you get. It's not a walk in the park, but with a little learning you shouldn't have too much trouble with the right kinds of plants. Some piranhas like to munch on them though, whether as a snack or just because who knows. If you put it in their "path" they'll probably just prune them as they feel like it. But they will do that even to fake ones.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ive got a RBP and in my aquarium i have no problems with him tearing up my plants. and their live


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't care that much about my p's tearing up plants, because they're cheap around here anyways.
Besides that, I've found some piranha-proof live plants that stay unharmed.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I don't care that much about my p's tearing up plants, because they're cheap around here anyways.
> Besides that, I've found some piranha-proof live plants that stay unharmed.


You don't know the names of them do you?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Anubias, Java fern and _Echinodorus Bleheri_ if I remember correctly (sorry, I don't know the common name; my Latin is a bit rusty). The last one looks a bit like a sword plant, but with somewhat thicker and rounder leafs.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

That's ok, it's easy enough to look up. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Jonas I too have the same annubis plants, my Ps dont bother them much but occasionally bite it as well, I really like live plants though, my piranhas like them much better than fake for cover and food


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Jonas I too have the same annubis plants, my Ps dont bother them much but occasionally bite it as well, I really like live plants though, my piranhas like them much better than fake for cover and food


Yeah, those anubias are perfect for tanks with little light. And since their leafs are pretty thick, they can take a beating.
I'm lucky to have one "mother plant" which grows really fast (in general, anubias are very slow growing plants), so every time I need a piece of plant for somewhere else, I just break off a little piece, plant it elsewhere, and it does the rest.

Java Fern is also highly recommended for piranha tanks: low light requirement, but still a fast growing plant. Besides that, I read somewhere that it is slightly toxic to fish, and for that reason won't be touched.

And I agree, a tank with lots of live plants looks ten times better than one with fake plants or no plants at all.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

amizon swords!!!!


----------

